# Needing Supplier for Cosmo Jet Rhinestones



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Needing a supplier for low lead/lead free hot fix rhinestones in the color Cosmo Jet, size ss10. Current supplier doesn't carry them anymore. Have found many China suppliers but prefer to order from US as I'm not needing a huge amount. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Blingpro (Feb 26, 2012)

American Rose,
There are several US rhinestone wholesale companies out there...they may not all refer to the same name in colors (ie. what is Dk. Emerald for one company is Zircon for another, and what some call Cosmo Jet another may call Jet Black). Most of the companies will have color charts for you to review. Companies you may want to check out are DigitalArt, RhinestoneBlvd or Rhinestone Unlimited. And if you set up a wholesale account with them, you'll get better pricing. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out those suppliers. The Cosmo Jet is distinctive from the other blacks....they have a mirror center and the outside of the rhinestone is black in color. They work great when you need to put a black stone on darker colored shirts as the center is like a clear rhinestone and reflexes well and you still have the outside of the stone being black. I'll keep searching.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

PS I'm needing these in the low lead which is making it even more difficult.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Matt at The Rhinestone World and Stahls both have low lead stones. I do not know if they have the cosmo jet or not.


----------



## RockStarMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Rhinestone Boulevard has them is smaller quanties. I think they ship within a day or two from your order. You can try them, I have had good luck using them and they are helpful if they dont have it they will tell you who you can get it from. They are also less then most of the other wholesalers that i have come across. Good Luck!!


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks. I see they have Jet Black and Black Diamond but don't see the Cosmo Jet that I'm looking for. Nice supplier though.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Cosmo Jet stones I had been using in the past were listed as compliant with the CPSIA regulations for low lead/lead free. As far as quantity....would like to try them out first and then order a larger quantity. Would prefer a US supplier so I can reorder as needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RockStarMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you tried emailing Rhinestone BLVD? They can get just about anything I have ever asked them for and I always have it within a few days. good luck!!


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Rock Star Mom...I'll do just that! Appreciate your help.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rock Star Mom....Eureka! Rhinestone BLVD was able to get the Cosmo Jet in the lead free. Order placed and should be on the way soon. Thank you so much! So excited to finally find a supplier. These work so well on dark colored shirts when u need to have a black stone, as the center is clear like a small mirror which reflects the light so much better than the all black rhinestones.


----------



## KimL (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure if you found a supplier for Cosmo Jet yet. Colmanandcompany.com has that color.
As long as orders are recieved by 4 pm they ship the same day. And you also recieve points that goes into an online acount. I think it is 6.5 cents for every dollar spent goes in there. I like to let mine add up, feels like I get stuff for free.  Thier number is 1-800-891-1094
Hope this helps.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Kim for your suggestion. They do carry the Cosmo Jet color in the rhinestones but they are not the low lead. I will definitely keep them on my list in case I need leaded rhinestones in that color.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

nathan mabry said:


> Actually shineartusa.com has great selction too at lower prices i've seen. check them out.


Thanks very much! I've checked now and they do carry the low lead Cosmo Jet stones. I've used their Pellosas and very pleased with those .....I'll give the low leads a try. It's amazing....anything you might need, just request here on the forum and someone will give you the solution....it's great!


----------

